# Special presentation by ivan lozano from tesoros de colombia



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sunday Oct. 9th at 12 Noon

at Rana Verde
151 Ludlow street, Ludlow, New York 10705


There will be a CONSERVATION AUCTION so please bring anything you would like to donate to the auction, from dry goods to live animals and plants, all is welcomed!

Tesoros de Colombia Sustainable Farm is a private company created by conservationists aimed to conserve native and endemic Colombian species through sustainable biocommerce, research and habitat protection.
Colombia has a strong interest in developing several branches of sustainable biocommerce and one of them is captive breeding and export of internationally traded wild species.

We have created a unique facility that is designed and equipped to breed several species of Colombian butterflies and frogs with high standards of animal welfare.

Our intention with this project is to offer legally captive bred animals to the international market.
This project represents more than a decade of research on the biology, husbandry and welfare of the species and more than six years of permanent work, money investment and effort to start the project by obtaining several licenses from the Colombian authorities.
Tesoros also protects several hectares of natural habitat for a rich variety of wildlife and have a program for community conservation education.
In the case of frogs, Colombia had not exported frogs legally until Tesoros de Colombia put some Dendrobates truncatus in the market last year. We hope all Colombian captive frogs in the future will have a legal origin.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE A LOT OF YOU AT THIS HUGE MEETING!

please remember to bring any items you would like to donate to the conservation auction.

This Sunday's NYC Meet At RanaVerde, (hope to see u guys, been too long)
I can bring any of the following <DRY GOODS & FROGS> for anyone in need with 10% off Dry goods for my local froggers saving me shipping (excludes glass lids only) & picking up at the <<NYC Frog Meet this Sunday at Noon with Ivan of Tesoros De Colombia Sustainable Farm as a Guest Speaker>>
FROGS-
Oophaga Histrionica Bullseye- These were Bred By Julio Rodriguez, Beautiful Unsexable Sub adult grow outs are already exhibiting amazing more red then orange color and textbook bright Red spots, These are true Tesoros lineage Frogs, now $700 Each, special Group meet only special pricing on 3 or more, please inquire.
Oophaga Pumilio "Mimitimbi Colon"- $125 Ea, amazing Pumilio bred by John Paganas
Dendrobates Auratus "Super Blue"-$45 Ea 3 or more 40 Ea, My line of Adults are some of the nicer supers around, these are not the bronze morphs that first came in, but more of a highly variable Blue/black to even purple contrasted frog, the color and amount varies from all of these listed.. have 90% blacks, 90% blues and all inbetween.. ASk for pics of the adults and some baby pics..
Dendrobates Auratus "Turquoise"-$35, 3 or more $33 Ea, These are really sweet & unique as adults.. also increasingly more rare each year..
Dendrobates Leucomelas Standard-$35 Ea, 3 or more at $33 Each, well established grow outs..
Dendrobates Leucomelas "Fine Spotted" $45 Each
Dendrobates Leucomelas Banded $40 Each, really nice examples!
Dendrobates Tinctorius "Awarape" F1 Froglets- These are very rare Tincs, Have a few at $45 Each we can bring
Dendrobates Tinctorius "Sky Blue Line Azureus"- $45 for NYC meet only
Dendrobates Tinctorius "Vanessa" F1 Froglets- $85 Ea, these are also hard to find now, only 2 available bc a sale fell through. Good size froglets..
ALL PRODUCTS/Dry Goods (new product*)
LEDs- 
-20 Watt 16" Mixed Spectrum LED with Red & Blue Diodes $45 Each, $42 Each at 3 or more
-LED "8 Watt 6500K Ultrabright Energy Efficient Full Spectrum- These are same size as traditional 13 Watt Screw in LEDs (about 6.2", but made to use less power and run just as bright! $21 Ea, $19 at 3 or more!
-LED*NEW* 25 Watt 22" Mixed Spectrum 2nd generation, $60, 3 at 55 each, these are amazing and capable of illuminating large 36"W enclosures alone very easily.. They may also be the largest Screw ins on the LED market.
-Folius Mounts for LEDs- $9 Each, Folius Cords $9, Cord/Mount bundle= $17
-Tincman Herps all natural "SMOOTHIE MEDIA"-HAND MADE with Beets, Carrot, Coconut, banana with premium Food Grade Yeast.. New formula now with Extra Natural Mold inhibition included! $21 for 20 Culture Serving, $45 for 50 Servings & $84 for 100 Servings which is appx 10 lbs of Media. Note this media is so affective with large booms of flies that you save money on fly cups and supplies making less cultures on top of it having healthier ingredients gut loading your feeders then other leading brands including over 4% actual Carotenoids Vitamins & my media is made with Real Organic Fruit!
-Tincman Herps "SPRING-CHOW" Enhanced Collembola Nutrition- 5oz=$8 The best Springtail food Ive used... Made with Premium Yeast, HIgh quality fish food, Fresh dehydrated Potato with Vitamains & Carotenoids Added. Really gets springs booming and only a little sprinkle is needed for good results!
-Premium Food Grade "Brewers Yeast"- 8oz $5.50, can be used as a springtail food or with fly cultures.
-Tincman "Tad Tots" $5.75-Formulated for amphibians nutritional needs. We have created a blend of existing premium Foods that contain HIgh levels of Carotenoids, Vitamin A, D, Calcium in order to attack/prevent Hypovitaminosis in young froglets at the crucial earliest possible stage of life (pre-morph).. This food is high in protein, Carotenoids & contains a top grade Spirulina as well.
*-Premium Large Tannin Rich True Indian Almond leaves- $7.50, 10 huge leaves in a Zipbag
-Dendrocare Lg 100 Gram container $10.99- Hands down the best All in one Vitamin on the Market in my experience, Loaded with Calcium, D3 Vtiamin A this supplement was designed for amphibianbs specifically where others are not. note I carry in small quantity to enable the offering of the freshest possible product and usually have expirations 3 years in the future on these! Bundle with naturalrose and save $2
-NATURALROSE-* New higher concentration Dustable Carotenoid Supp 2oz= $18 , Carotenoids function not only as being the best natural supplement for color enhancement in frogs, but there is data proving that they have roles in improving Viability of Egg to Offspring success rates in a study done on Oophaga by an amphibian biologist. Also they function as Coenzymes and help metabolize other key vitamins in Amphibians. These are a good addition to a supplement regimen. Can even be added to media (no need to add to mine as I include nearly 5% to match the benefit realized in the study), always Bundle with 100 gram dendrocare and save $2
-Custom Sherman Tanks Exo Terra Lids- These are being sold exclusively by Tincman Herps. No one is better than Sherman Tanks at custom enclosure and vivaria design.. these lids are made with high quality 1/4" glass, stainless steal vents that will never rust & theyre designed to fit perfectly snug just inside the inner lip frames of all the 12x12" and 18"x18" footprint various exo terra enclosures. They make it easier to control humidity then manipulating the standard screen tops with homemade covers & the 18" all ship predrilled for mistking nozzles.. The 12" can be drilled at an extra $6 cost for a nozzle if requested. These not only provide obvious functional advantage over standard tops, but simply put, they also look better then the alternatives.
-*Tincman Herps Botanical Mite Spray, this is safe to use indoors and contains no harsh chemicals, also smells pleasant and can be used on the surfaces where fly cups are kept to aid in the transfer of mites from culture to culture, large 32oz Spray bottle just 9.99
-PRICING 
-$35for 12x12" Custom Sherman Exo Lid 
-$50 for 18x18" Custom Sherman Exo Lid
*$5 special Packaging fee if glass is to be shipped.


----------

